# Settings for Pico Mod



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

Hey guys, thought I would not litter the other thread I made and need attention for this  Would get lost in the other New Vape Thread I made

So my baby just arrived, I am wanting to know what would be the best settings for it?

It has a Kanthal 0.3ohm (I assume Kanthal as its eleaf standard) in at the moment from retailer

I also have the 0.5ohm in the box. 

Would settings change between these two? I am a noob for this new technology  

I was informed that these were great coils to compliment my unit. 

What settings would I use for these? 

I am under the impression the settings is more just for the battery life? The higher the wattage the quicker I use up my battery? At the same time producing more heat to produce more vape? Or am I wrong?

thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Hey guys, thought I would not litter the other thread I made and need attention for this  Would get lost in the other New Vape Thread I made
> 
> So my baby just arrived, I am wanting to know what would be the best settings for it?
> 
> ...


You're spot on! Higher wattage means more clouds but shorter battery life. What battery did you get?

Start at about 15W, and move up in 5W increments. I think the winning range on 0.6 ceramics is between 25W and 35W if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

Thanks Stotsie  the Samsung 25R 2500amh


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thanks Stotsie  the Samsung 25R 2500amh


Then you'll be fine all the way up to 65W on any of those coils. But they might not be able to soak up the juice fast enough.

Don't forget to prime your coils, the ceramics need a little extra attention. Put in the coil, throw in your juice, close the airflow completely and take a couple of big pulls without firing the mod. This allows for the ceramic and cotton to get nice and wet before you add a bunch of heat to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Then you'll be fine all the way up to 65W on any of those coils. But they might not be able to soak up the juice fast enough.
> 
> Don't forget to prime your coils, the ceramics need a little extra attention. Put in the coil, throw in your juice, close the airflow completely and take a couple of big pulls without firing the mod. This allows for the ceramic and cotton to get nice and wet before you add a bunch of heat to it!


Thank you  So I pour some juice straight onto/into the gauze of the coil? Then close up as one would normally, pull hard without firing  got it


----------



## Caramia (3/11/16)

Ditto. 
But want to say, I love that pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (3/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> Thank you  So I pour some juice straight onto/into the gauze of the coil? Then close up as one would normally, pull hard without firing  got it



I find if you close the airflow all the way when doing the dry pull it works pretty well too. Instead of pulling air through the coil, because of the vacum you pull juice straight into it.

best to do is as @Stosta mentioned, start low and work the wattage up until you are happy with the vape you are getting. there is no magic figure. You will also find that as a coil ages you will need to increase the power slightly. As the coil Gunks up the heat transferred to the juice is less, vapour and taste become less and increasing the power helps negate this. then when you put a new coil in you will need to drop the power again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

All great advice thank you


----------



## AhVape (3/11/16)

This is good info here, thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (3/11/16)

I started with a Pico and Melo 3 tank a few months back. My advice would be to make sure you prime your coils properly. I've had mixed experiences with the coils (depending on the batch).

Drop some juice on the four holes on the coils and wait for it to soak up. Do this until it's not absorbing juice anymore. Drop a few drops in the centre of the coil from the top. Screw in the coil. Fill your tank. Close the airflow and take a few good hard long puffs without firing your mod. If you can let the mod sit for a few minutes.

As said previously start at 15w and work your way up in 5w increments. This is especially important for new coils. Don't take too long draws or chain vape at first until you're sure that your coil is absorbing juice properly.

The 0.5ohm coils I wouldn't push past 30w in my experience. I tends to shorten the life-span by a good few days.

The 0.3ohm coils are heavenly at around 40w but I wouldn't go past 45w. After 45w it won't exactly dry hit but the coil does start to burn ever so slightly.

Ceramics: I've used the 0.9 and it was great at around 32w and they last at least 40 tank refills. Much longer than the standard cotton coils. The airflow is more restrictive than that the cotton coils though.

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Noddy (3/11/16)

The 0.3 ohm coils is SS, so you can do temp control on them also.
On the Pico, you can set wattage and temperature in TC mode.


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

I can't seem to set it up. No clue what I am doing LOL. Nothing helpful on Youtube either


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> I can't seem to set it up. No clue what I am doing LOL. Nothing helpful on Youtube either


What exactly are you having a problem with?


----------



## craigb (3/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> I can't seem to set it up. No clue what I am doing LOL. Nothing helpful on Youtube either


Sounds like you got a dud, bud. Tell you what, if you pay for the shipping I'll take it off your hands for no charge

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

Stosta said:


> What exactly are you having a problem with?


all these settings  hahaahaha

I will eventually come right. Dropped to 15w for now. I did drop quite a bit of juice into the coil (top down) and let it sit for at least 7 minutes. pulling slowly now as instructed.

I guess its just the temperature controls.. Settings. So many of them. Also need to know what SMART is as well

I will do the UNMANLY thing and read the instruction guide

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> all these settings  hahaahaha
> 
> I will eventually come right. Dropped to 15w for now. I did drop quite a bit of juice into the coil (top down) and let it sit for at least 7 minutes. pulling slowly now as instructed.
> 
> ...


Haha! Yeah just get it into power mode and play with changing the power for now. Temp modes are a lot more tricky to play with, and I never got the hang of it, so I just stick to power!


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Yeah just get it into power mode and play with changing the power for now. Temp modes are a lot more tricky to play with, and I never got the hang of it, so I just stick to power!


so the best settings? I still cant win

Stuck it on SMART @30w for now


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

I think I may have burnt the coil a little by mistake  anyway for that taste to disappear?


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

Raikan007 said:


> so the best settings? I still cant win
> 
> Stuck it on SMART @30w for now


Power mode at 30W should be the best to start with!

Are you using the 0.6 ceramics? They shouldn't burn as far as I know. You might get a dry hit if you put too much power but the nasty taste shouldn't last long. It is possible it might be burnt if the nastiness doesn't disappear.


----------



## Raikan007 (3/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Power mode at 30W should be the best to start with!
> 
> Are you using the 0.6 ceramics? They shouldn't burn as far as I know. You might get a dry hit if you put too much power but the nasty taste shouldn't last long. It is possible it might be burnt if the nastiness doesn't disappear.


thanks bud, yeah, I am actually on that now already  thought it was the best settings after testing  

it is the standard coil that comes standard. I will get the CCoil (ceramic) this weekend most probably

the taste is nearly gone, can finally taste my liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DidiDaDj (3/11/16)

hi, regarding the 0.18 coil...any advice at wattage as well as pro's and cons


----------



## Stosta (3/11/16)

DidiDaDj said:


> hi, regarding the 0.18 coil...any advice at wattage as well as pro's and cons


Hi @DidiDaDj , I have very little experience with lower resistance coils like this. Essentially you use lower resistance coils to produce more clouds, and use more power accordingly. So with a lot of power and this coil you should get some really good clouds, but I rarely go below 0.4 ohms (just because of preferences) and can give you little to ****-all information on these coils!


----------



## Strontium (3/11/16)

I presume it's the stock standard coils that came with the Pico? They are pretty good, juice the side holes, juice the top, few dry pulls and vape away. I usually keep them at 25W for the first quarter tank n then use at 30W. I wouldn't use temp control on them, everytime I did I burnt my coils.
The ceramics are a bastard to get to work.


----------



## DidiDaDj (3/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi @DidiDaDj , I have very little experience with lower resistance coils like this. Essentially you use lower resistance coils to produce more clouds, and use more power accordingly. So with a lot of power and this coil you should get some really good clouds, but I rarely go below 0.4 ohms (just because of preferences) and can give you little to ****-all information on these coils!


Thanks @Stosta for the info, appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneShotStott (13/12/16)

I must admit, I adore my little Pico, but I also am having mixed issues with the coils, either they last a week or so and completely burn out but also if i try high temps than 32w then it immediately tastes like charcoal, yet supposedly they can take much more than the 75w output of the device?

Is it maybe better to try another brand like Vaporesso coils instead of the stock ones sold and packaged with the device?

I believe the device is perfectly capable of giving mean clouds with a very good amount of flavour, however i think the coil is the culprit rather than going off an buying a completely new expensive tank like everyone else in these forums seems to have decided on doing......?

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ShamZ (13/12/16)

OneShotStott said:


> I must admit, I adore my little Pico, but I also am having mixed issues with the coils, either they last a week or so and completely burn out but also if i try high temps than 32w then it immediately tastes like charcoal, yet supposedly they can take much more than the 75w output of the device?
> 
> Is it maybe better to try another brand like Vaporesso coils instead of the stock ones sold and packaged with the device?
> 
> ...


I use the 0.6 Ccells in my Melo mini, or I run a Griffin 22 RTA on my Pico. Both work amazingly well.

The CCells last a long time though, I think I change them unnecessarily after 100mls or so. Can easily do more. Light colour menthols on CCells FTW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

C


OneShotStott said:


> I must admit, I adore my little Pico, but I also am having mixed issues with the coils, either they last a week or so and completely burn out but also if i try high temps than 32w then it immediately tastes like charcoal, yet supposedly they can take much more than the 75w output of the device?
> 
> Is it maybe better to try another brand like Vaporesso coils instead of the stock ones sold and packaged with the device?
> 
> ...


 You please tell me what coil to use for the Melo 3 tank using the pico as I don't get alot of clouds when I smoke my pico


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

And


I81542 said:


> C
> 
> You please tell me what coil to use for the Melo 3 tank using the pico as I don't get alot of clouds when I smoke my pico


And what ur temp settings are cause I thought I needed to change that to get more clouds 
Also I'm very new to vaping and the pico is my 1st vape I bought


----------



## snakevape (7/1/17)

Temp control has nothing to do with your clouds. If you're looking for massive clouds, the pico isn't for you. You could look for a 22m rebuildable tank for the pico or upgrade to a bigger setup


----------



## I81542 (7/1/17)

snakevape said:


> Temp control has nothing to do with your clouds. If you're looking for massive clouds, the pico isn't for you. You could look for a 22m rebuildable tank for the pico or upgrade to a bigger setup


What set up would you suggest???


----------



## OneShotStott (17/1/17)

To update this, I bought a Serpent Mini tank and have never been happier!

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------

